# المنتديات الإسلامية > المكتبة الصوتية الإسلامية >  >  اصدارات الرواديد لمحرم 1426 هـ

## دمعه حزن

من اصدارات تسجيلات الامام علي (ع) - البحرين - لعام 2005م 
1 - جراح كربلاء - 8 مقاطع 
للشاعر : المرحوم ملا عطية الجمري و
الشاعر السيد عدنان شرف آل طه

2- هواسات كربلائية ( وقفات ) - 14 مقطع 
للشاعر : السيد عدنان شرف آل طه

اعداد وإدارة الانتاج : علي العصملي 
هاتف : 39229939 / 17550543
البحرين 

رابط جراح كربلاء 
اضغط هنا

رابط هواسات كربلائية
اضغط هنا

الغلافين 





تحياتي
دمعه حزن

----------


## abu noura

[align=center]تشكري دمعة حزن على الخبريات الحلوه وبارك الله لك بحق محمد وال بيته الكرام
دمتي سالمه[/align]

----------


## دمعه حزن

أهلاً بالأخ ابو نوره

الشكر لك على المرور الكريم

يسلموووووو على التعقيب الطيب

الله يعطيك ألف صحة وعافية

ما ننحرم منك

تحياتي
دمعه حزن

----------


## بيسان

مشكووووووووووره
اختي

وانشااء الله يكون من حسنااااااات اعمالك

بيسااااااااان

----------


## دمعه حزن

يا هلا بالعزيزة بيسان

تشكري اخيه على الحضور العطر

سلمت يمناك على التعقيب الطيب

الله يعطيك الصحة والعافية

لا تحرمينا من طلتك البهية

تحياتي
دمعه حزن

----------


## سهم الناصرة

سلمتي يا اخت دمعة

----------


## دمعه حزن

أهلاً بسهم الناصرة

تشكر على الحضور الطيب

وتسلم يمناك على التعقيب الحلو

الله يعطيك ألف عافية

ما ننحرم منك

تحياتي
دمعه حزن

----------


## القلب المرح

مشكوؤة اختي دمعة حن
وجعله الله في ميزان اعمالك الصالحه
ويعطيك ربي الف عافيه وماتقصرين
وتحياتي...

----------


## دلوعه

مشكورة خيو على المشاركه الجميله

والله يعطيك الف صحه وعافيه وسلمت الانامل التى نقلت هذه المعلومات

وجعلنا وياكم من خادمين اهل البيت (ع)

وبنتظار جديك دوما 

تحياتي *دلوعه*

----------


## My tears

مشكووره خيه .. دمعه حزن ..


مع خالص تحياتي .. My tears ..

----------


## شجن

مشكورة ما قصرتي

----------


## دمعه حزن

القلب المرح .. دلوعه ..  My tears .. شجن

ألف شكر لكم على المرور الكريم

تسلمون على الاطلاله العطرة

الله يعطيكم ألف صحة وعافية يا رب

ما ننحرم من وجودكم البهي

دمتم بحفظ الرحمن

تحياتي
دمعه حزن

----------


## دمعه حزن

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

هالأيام بدأت تنزل جميع الأشرطة المخصصة لشهر محرم وصفر 

وسأقوم بجمع جميع المواضيع المتعلقة بهذه الأشرطة هنا 

الاصدار الاول 

||: أنا الحسين :||


بصوت الرادودان 
مهدي سهوان وعلي حمادي

والى إستماع و تحميل الشريط

أنا الحسين

لا تسألني

أحرم الحجاج

كل أرض كربلاء

يا كربلاء

خويه يا عباس

واحسيناه

الاصدار الثاني

||: ونـــــــــــات :||

بصوت الرادودان الحسينيان 

حسن الحلواجي وحسين الحلواجي

والنواعي بصوت 

الشيخ عبد المحسن الجمري

و قصائد ملاء عطيه الجمري

القصائد

1- المقدمة

2- هالونة إلتجي يمي 

3- خالي من الوالي

4- يا حبيب ابن البتولة

5- يتولون يبني

6- عزل راسه من الجسد

7-على خيام الحرم 

الاصدار الثالث

||: الــــمـــســيـــر :||

تم تسجيل الإصدار في جمهورية مصر العربية في أستوديو كونكورد عند المهندس الصوتي طارق حسنين وتم تسجيل قسم من القصائد في دولة الكويت في أستوديو آل محمد عند المهندس الصوتي جاسم الشايع. 
كما شارك في الإصدار الرادود الحسيني القدير الحاج عبد الجليل الحلواجي والذي يُعد من أقدم الرواديد في البحرين فقد شارك مشاركة بسيطة في إحدى القصائد المنسوبة له. وقد شارك الأستاذ أحمد سالم في فواصل الإصدار كي يربط بين القصائد ويبين مسير الإمام الحسين وشارك معه الطفل البارع السيد باقر المشقاب

الإصدار من كلمات 
ملا عطية الجمري 
الحاج عبد الحسين الحلواجي 
الحاج عبد الجليل الحلواجي 
الشيخ حسن الدمستاني 
الشيخ بشار العالي 
الأستاذ حسن حبيل 
نادر التتان 
أباذر الحلواجي 
عبد الله القرمزي 


وللإستماع والتحميل

1- شال حسين

2- للعراق

3- كربلاء يا كربلاء 

4- منشور العلم 

5- ذا الجناح

6- نطب الشام 

7- يحادي الظعن

8- كربله هذي

9- ردينا للأوطان

الاصدار الرابع

||: حامل اللواء :||

بصوت الرادود

{جعفر الدرازي}

والى إستماع و تحميل الشريط

- مقدمة جميلة جدا

1- يالأخوة وين الجفين

2- أنا يا جسام

3- ليوم الحشر ما ننساك

4- سكنه الحزينه

5- يبنتي البين

7- عباس 

7- عبد الله يا بني

8- تبكي عليك الآرض والسماء

9- آه يشيال العلم

الاصدار الخامس

||:  أي جـــــــــرح  :||

للرادود الحسيني 

الشيخ حسين الاكرف 

الجزء الاول 

الجزء الثاني 

الاصدار السادس والاخير

||: مــتـى الـــمــلـــتـــــقـــى ..؟ :||




من إنتاج تسجيلات الثقلين للمطبوعات الصوتية والمرئية
وهو من إعداد و إخراج سيد عبد العزيز الحسيني 
الهندسة الصوتية حسام يسري 
وهو اصدار خاص حول
الأمام المهدي عجل الله فرجه الشريف

بصوت الرادود الحاج 
باسم الكربلائي

والى إستماع و تحميل الشريط

1- المقدمة

2- يا مهدي بريد القلب

3- يا ساعة أظهر

4- نارين شبوها القوم

5- يم شاطي الصبر

6- ابشعوري ارسمت الصورة

7- بالطف لو جنت موجود

8- يالغايب ما تهتم

وبعد ماتسمعون الأصدارات اعطوني رايكم اي شريط عجبكم وليش
من حيث الطور او الكلمات او الأداء او.....

تحياتي 
دمعه حزن

----------


## My tears

يسلموو خيتوو دمعه حزن .. 

بصراحه كلهم حلوين .. 

بس أكثر شي عجبني ..

.*1*. شريط المسير .. إلى أباذر الحلواجي ..
.*2*. شريط  حامل اللواء .. إلى  جعفر الدرازي ..
.*3*. شريط  متى الملتقى .. إلى باسم الكربلائي ..

أصواتهم روعه .. وأسلوب جديد في الأداء .. والكلمات جميله .. 

وهذا رأيي .. 

ومشكوره مره ثانيه .. وربي يخليكِ .. 

مع خالص تحياتي .. أختكم .. My tears ..

----------


## القلب المرح

{جعفر الدرازي}
شريط حامل الولاء

. شريط المسير إلى 
(أباذر الحلواجي) ..

هالشريطين اعجبوني اكثر اختي
ومشكورة  وجعله الله في ميزان اعمالك الصالحه واتمنى لو تكثري الينا من هاللطميات لاحياء ذكرى
استشهاد  سيد الشهداء الامام الحسين واصحابه واخيه العباس واولاده عليهم السلام
وتحياتي لك بالتوفيق وزيادة الايمان

----------


## شمعه تحترق

يعطيك العافيه اختي على هالمجهود

  كل ما كان في أهل البيت الأطهار جميل

    وفقك الله

     شمعه

----------


## النور الزينبي

السلام عليكم
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف

يعجز لساني عن شكرك غاليتي 
رزقك الله زيارة الائمة عليهم السلام
وقضى الله حوائجك بحق محمد وال محمد

اختكم
النور الزينبي

----------


## دمعه حزن

أهلاً My tears

ألف شكر لك على المرور الكريم

تسلم يمناك على التعقيب الحلو .. والاختيار الجميل

الله يعطيك ألف صحة وعافية يااااا رب

ما ننحرم من طلتك البهية

تحياتي
دمعه حزن


يا هلا بالقلب المرح

الشكر لك اخوي على الطلة البهية

تسلم يمناك على التعقيب الاكثر من رائع

الله يعطيك ألف ألف صحة وعافية يااااااارب

وان شاء الله راح اقدم لكم كل الاصدارات الجديدة 

دمت على حب النبي وآل النبي محمد (ص)

ما ننحرم من حضورك العطر

تحياتي
دمعه حزن


أهلين بالأخت شمعه تحترق

ألف شكر لك على المرور الطيب

الله يعافيك ويخليك على حب النبي المصطفى وآله الاطهار

يسلمووو الانامل على التعقيب الحلو

ما ننحرم منك

تحياتي
دمعه حزن


وعليكم السلام والرحمة والأكرام

يا هلا والله بالنور الزينبي

الشكر لك عزيزتي على تواجدك العطر

ورزقنا الله وإياكم فى الدنيا زيارتهم وفى الآخرة شفاعتهم

الله يعطيك مليون ألف صحة وعافية يا رب

تسلمي على الدعاء الطيب اخيه

دمتي لنا سالمة

تحياتي
دمعه حزن

----------


## دمعه حزن

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

نتابع مع بقية الاصدارات

قريبا في شهر محرم الحرام

الاصدار السابع

||: الــســـــر الالــــهــي  :||

للرادود صلاح الرمضان 


مركز التوزيع في دولة الكويت مركز جنة الحسين ع هاتف 9354493 
مركز التوزيع في مملكة البحرين مركز العدنانيه للتسجيلات الاسلاميه



الى محبين اهل البيت عليهم السلام اهدي هذا القليل - صلاح الرمضان -- اضغط للتحميل



الاصدار الثامن

||: سـلــوهـا كــربــلاء  :||

للرادود الحسيني يوسف الرومي 

التي تبشر بموعد نزول الاصدار وكما نعرض اليكم تصميم الغلاف 

والبوستر الذي كان من تصميم الفنان الراقي عاشق الزهور 

ولا نطيل عليكم تفضلوا بسماع المقاطع 



للاستماع اضغط هنــــا



الاصدار التاسع

||: شـــــيـــــــــال الـــعــــــلـــم  :||

تم تسجيل هذا الإصدار في استوديو الجنان في مملكة البحرين

حقوق الطبع والتوزيع محفوظة في البحرين لدى مركز الأنصار للتسجيلات الإسلامية

الشعراء  

الحاج عبد الحسين الحلواجي 

الملا عطية الجمري

الرادود حسين الحلواجي 

الرادود حسن الحلواجي 

الشاعر نادر التتان 

الرادود أباذر الحلواجي 

الإصدار مشترك مع الرادود الحسيني مرتضى الحلواجي

صمم غلاف الإصدار للكاست والسيدي الفنان حسين مشيمع

يعد شيال العلم الإصدار الثالث والعشرين من سلسلة إصدارات الرادود أباذر الحلواجي    

تمت طباعة الإصدار والغلاف معاً في شركة النظائر - دولة الكويت




للاستماع الى مقاطع من إصدار شيال العلم 

اضغط هنا

تحياتي
دمعه حزن

----------


## القلب المرح

ومشكورة اختي عالاضافه الجميله

بس هذا الشريط لاباذر الحلواجي على ما اعتقد اتمنى لو فيه  مو مقاطع كل    قصيده لوحده وكامله اذا عندك اختي

ومشكورة عالجهد وعسى ما تعبناش لاعادي الاخت اسده

تحياتي..

----------


## دمعه حزن

أهلاً  بالقلب المرح

الشكر لك على التواصل الكريم

ان شاء الله اذا حصلت الشريط كامل راح انزله بالمنتدى

بس اعذرني حالياً ما عندي الا هذه المقاطع

هههههه عادي .. حاضرين لخدمة هالمنتدى واعضاءه 

ما ننحرم من روحك المرحه

تحياتي
دمعه حزن

----------


## الشاكي

شكركم على هذه الاشرطه
وعظم الله اجورنا واجوركم

----------


## دمعه حزن

أهلاً بالشاكي

الشكر لك على الحضور الكريم

الله يعطيك ألف صحة وعافية ياارب

تسلم يمناك على المشاركة الطيبة

ما ننحرم من طلتك البهية

تحياتي
دمعه حزن

----------


## النور الزينبي

السلام عليكم
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف

شكرا جزيلا غاليتي 
جزيت خيرا

النور

----------


## دمعه حزن

وعليكم السلام

الشكر لك اخيه على التواصل الطيب

الله يعطيك ألف صحة وعافية

ما ننحرم من تواصلك العطر

تحياتي
دمعه حزن

----------


## دمعه حزن

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

نواصل مع بقية اصدارات الرواديد لعام 1426 هـ

الاصدار العاشر

||: يـــــالـغــالــي جــاوبــنــي :||

كما عودنا دائماً الرادود الحاج نزار القطري يبدع في إصداره الجديد 
يالغالي جاوبني



جميع القصائد للشاعر مقداد الهمداني

عدى القصيدتين الفارسيتين وقصيدة أم البنين للشاعر محمد نادب الكربلائي

يوم أمس فرغ المهندس أحمد الحاتي من مكساج الشريط

وسيطرح في الأسواق قريباً

إدارة الإنتاج والإخراج : جراح الحسيني

الهندسة الصوتية : حسام يسري

يتضمن العمل ثمانية قصائد وهي :

يالغالي

انا أم البنين

يارب 

حسين

حيدر

شيعي أنا

يشيال رايتنا

أيها الناس



.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.



الاصدار الحادي عشر

||:  يــــــــاخـــــــــــــوي  :||

استمعوا الى مقاطع شريط سيد هادي الذي سيصدر قريباا وهو من انتاج تسجيلات المنهل ( كرباباد-البحرين ) وهو يصدر خلال ايام قليلة 

واليكم المقاطع واتمنى ان تنال اعجباكم 

للاستماع اضغط هنـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا



.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.



الاصدار الثاني عشر

||: رزايــــــا الــــحـــــســـــيـــــن :||

لقد اتم الرادود الحسيني شاكر الأستاذ شريطه الجديد لمحرم الحرام للسنة الهجرية المقبلة الذي بعنوان رزايا الحسين ... وترككم مع التفاصيل







وهذا غلاف الشريط 



كان هذا الاصدار بمشاركة الرادودين الصغيرين 
*محمد شاكر الأستاذ
*يوسف العشيري

ويحتوي على

الوجه الأول 

الــــــــــــوافـــي......للشاعر عبدالله القرمزي
ســــــابــــيــــنــا......للشاعر عبدالله القرمزي
يالـــضـيــعــتـني......للشاعر عبدالله القرمزي 
ثــــــار لـــكــبــر......للشاعر عبدالله القرمزي 
آه يـا حــســيــن......للشاعر نــــــــادر التـتـان 

الوجه الثاني

عــــمـــت عيـني......للشاعر أســـامـة عـباس
يـــــا ولـــــيـــدي......للشاعر عبدالله القرمزي
وحـــــــــــــــــدي......للشاعر نـــــــــادر الـتتان 
ويلاه يــامـظلوم ......للشاعر عبدالله القرمزي 

وهذه بعض المقاطع من الشريط 

للتنزيل : 

http://www.ghuraifa.org/razi-s.ra

للأستماع :

[rams]http://www.ghuraifa.org/razi-s.ra[/rams]

----------


## My tears

تسلمي خيه .. 

وربي يخليكِ .. ويفقكِ لخدمة أهل البيت الأطهار .. 

ننتظر ما هو جديد .. 


مع خالص تحياتي .. أختكم .. My tears ..

----------


## دمعه حزن

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

نتابع مع الاصدارات لعام 1426 هـ

الاصدار الثالث عشر

||: مــــــــــــــحـــــــــــــروم :||



نقلاً عن موقع استوديو الغريب

بدأ الرادود الحسيني حسين السيسي عمله لشهر محرم الحرام

من هندسة السيد ناصر والعمل عبارة عن زنجيل وسيكون 

في شريط كاست وقرص مدمج (CD)

للاستماع اضغط هنا



.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.



الاصدار الرابع العاشر

||: يـــــتـــــيـــــــــمــــــــــــه :||

بدأ الرادود الحسيني عبدالامير البلادي 

في عمله الجديد والذي يحمل أسم (( يتيمه))

وسوف يكون هذا الاصدار من هندسة استيديو الغريب.

والعمل عبارة عن لطميات حسينية وسيكون في 

شريط كاسيت وسوف يكون الاصدار لشهر محرم الحرام إن شاء الله.. 



للاستماع الى مقطع من التسجيل

اضغط هنا



.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.



الاصدار الخامس العاشر

||: انــــــــــــــــصـــــــــــــار :||

أنصارَ الإمام الحسين عليهِ السلام في يوم عاشوراء وصلوا إلى مرتبة من العظمة ربما لم يصل إليها حتى حواريو رسول الله وأمير المؤمنين عليهما وآلهما الصلاة والسلام.

السلام عليكم يا أنصار أبي عبد الله، بأبي أنتم وأمي طبتم وطابت الأرض التي فيها دفنتم، فزتم والله فزتم والله فزتم والله، يا ليتنا كنا معكم فنفوز واللهِ فوزاً عظيماً!

ومِن منطلق هذا المعتقد بمكانة أنصار الحسين عليهِ وعليهم السلام

يُشرق العمل المشترك الثاني  (( انــــــــصــــــار ))



للرادود الحسيني
حسيـن الجـــــد
والشاعر الحسيني
نـــــــادر التتـــان
في الإصدار الجديد بعنوان:
(( أنصــــار))

في ثمان قصائد جديدة 

مَن لا يشمُّ عطر جون مولى أبي ذر؟

ومَن لا يتذوق شوقَ عابس ابن شبيب؟

ومَنْ لا يرى نورَ زهير ابن القين؟

ومن لا يسمعُ نداءَ برير ابن خضير؟

ومَنْ يفقهُ عظمةَ موقف الحر ابن يزيد الرياحي؟

ومَن لا يتذكر حكاية مسلم ابن عقيلو هانيء ابن عروة في أزقة الكوفة ؟

وحينَ نكونُ موقنين بما سبق فهل يصح أن ننسى شيخهم وقائدهم

حبيب ابن مظاهر!

فمن الرائع حقاً أن يكون تسليط الأضواء بهذا العمل المبارك ان شاء الله على بعض من قال فيهم الإمام الحسين عليه السلام حيث خطب فيهم ليلة عاشوراء 

(أما بعد: فإني لا أعلم أصحاباً أوفى ولا خيراً من أصحابي، ولا 

أهل بيت أبر ولا أوصل من أهل بيتي)



هذه بعض صور الرادود حسين الجد , والحقيقة التي تلفت الإنتباه في الإصدار السابق له " أمهات بكربلاء " والأصدار الجديد " أنصار " هي الموضوعية والأفكار النوعية في العملين وأختيار الجوانب التي أهُملت في الطرح ,,
وفقك الله يا " أبو علي " وسددك لخدمة من تذوب في ولايتهم ,,



تميزت المدرسة العزائية في البحرين بتكاتف القلوب وتواجد الرادود صالح الدرازي والرادود صالح الشيخ مع الرادود حسين الجد أثناء العمل يعطي اللوحة المعهودة لتعوان خدام الإمام الحسين "ع" وتبادلهم التوجيهات والافكار والمعنويات لنجاح العمل ,,



هكذا كنا ولا زلنا نقدم أحاسيس الطفولة والطاقات البريئة لخدمة أبي عبدالله الحسين "ع" ولم تكن مشاركة البرعم الصغير أحمد الجد الأخ الأصغر للرادود حسين الجد ومشاركة الطفلتين تقى وغدير إلا نتاجا لذكريات الطفولة وجهادها في كربلاء ,,
وقليل هذا العطاء أمام العطاءات من سكينة ورقية إبنتي الإمام الحسين "ع" وأمام شهادة القاسم إبن الحسن "ع" ,,



ربما يكون هذا القرب الواضح في الصورة بين الرادود حسين الجد والشاعر نادر التتان لا يصف ذرةً من قرب قلبيهما ,, ورائع جدا الإرتباط القوي بين روح الشاعر وروح الرادود فذلك يخذم توظيف الكلمات بالألحان أكثر وأكثر ,,
وعلى الجانب أيضا صورة أخرى للمشاركين في الكورس وهم الرادود المخضرم أحمد قربان والأخ العزيز علي أحمد ولهما نقول بلهجتنا العامية (( أجركم على الزهراء عليها السلام )) ,,



حاولت أن أبحث عن كلمات تعبر عن هذه الصورة فلم أجد غير كلمات الشاعر نفسه والرادود نفسه في الإصدار نفسه وهي ,,
لا تمتحـن القلوب يابن النبي وياك ... والله العمــر يحسين مـا يلـزم بليّاك 
شنهي الحياة اللي ما تضوي بمحياك ... شنهو الأهل والمال كل شي إنملك يفداك

الغلاااااااااااف





أضغط هنا للاستماع

وفي ختام هذا التقرير المبسط لهذا العمل المبارك إن شاء الله نسأل الله القبول ولكل عمل يطلب رضا الله برضا أهل البيت عليهم السلام ,, 

تحياتي
دمعه حزن

----------


## دمعه حزن

أهلاً My tears 

تشكري على التواصل خيووه

الله يعطيك ألف صحة وعافية يا رب

تسلمي على التعقيب الطيب

ما ننحرم منك

تحياتي
دمعه حزن

ان شاء الله سوف نوافيكم بكل ما هو جديد

----------


## شجن

شكراً لكِ اختي على هذا الموضوع الرائع

والحين ان شاء الله بدور عليهم وبسمعهم

بارك الله فيش

ولا حرمنا من مواضيعكِ القيمة

----------


## دمعه حزن

أهلاً بشجونتنا

الشكر لك عزيزتي على المرور الكريم

تسلمي على التعليق الحلووو.. وان شاء الله يعجبونك

الله يعطيك ألف صحة وعافية يا رب

ما ننحرم منكم

تحياتي
دمع حزن

----------


## سهم الناصرة

مشكورة اخية ورحم الله والديك دمتي لنا

----------


## القلب المرح

اشكرك اختي على هذا الجهد المبذل منك
ولا احرمك الله بما تتمنيه

وجعله الله في ميزان اعمالك الصالحه
واشهد لك انك محبة لاهل البيت  واتمنى تواصلك هذا  
لتعطينا كل ماهو جديد من لطميات لاهل البيت عليهم السلام
وتحياتي لك بالتوفيق الداءم وزيادة الايمان والاحسان..

----------


## دمعه حزن

أهلاً بسهم الناصرة

الشكر لك على الحضور الطيب

وتسلم يمناك على التعليق الكريم

الله يعطيك ألف صحة وعافية

ما ننحرم منك

تحياتي
دمعه حزن


يا هلا بالأخ مناسف

ألف ألف شكر لك على التواصل العطر

تسلم  يمناك على التعليق والدعاء الطيب يا الطيب

الله يعطيك مليووووون ألف صحة وعافية يا رب

دمت على حب أهل بيت النبوة عليهم السلام

ما ننحرم من حضورك العطر والدائم

تقبل مني فائق الاحترام والتقدير

تحياتي لك
دمـعـه حـزن

----------


## دمعه حزن

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

عظم الله أجورنا وأجوركم بمصاب  

سيد الشهداء الامام الحسين عليه السلام 

ونقدم لكم الأصدار 

الــســادس عـــشــر

للرادود الحسيني باسم الكربلائي

||::اقـــــــــصـــــــــــدونــــــــــــــي::||

وهــذا هـــو الـــغـلاف



=============

الاصدار يحتوي سبع قصائد وهم:

العليلة>>> لشاعر الأديب جابر الكاظمي

هاي الطاهرة>>> لشاعر الأديب جابر الكاظمي

حسين وبنته>>> لشاعر الأديب جابر الكاظمي

ناحت سكنه>>> لشاعر الأديب جابر الكاظمي

اقصدوني>>> لشاعر مهدي جناح الكاظمي

يا سائلي>>> لشاعر الأديب جابر الكاظمي 

حادي الضعن>>> لشاعر المرحوم ملاء عطيه الجمري


دمتم سالمين

تحياتي
دمعه حزن

----------


## القلب المرح

اهلا وسهلا
كنت بحطه لكن يداك سبقتني بالاكرام 

واحسنت اختي على هذا الجهد المبذل 

وجحعله الله في ميزان اعمالك الصالحه تصلحي تصيري مخرجة استوديو للعزاءيات ههه

وتحياتي لك اخيه  ولا احرمنا الله من وجودك

----------


## abu noura

[align=center]مشكوره دمعة حزن

جزاك الله خير الجزاك واحسن الله لك ولوالديك واثابك الله بحق الحسين عليه السلام

تحياتي[/align]

----------


## دمعه حزن

أهلاً بالقلب المرح
شكراً جزيلاً لتواصلك الكريم
يمكن مستقبلاً اكون مخرجة
الله يعطيك ألف صحة وعافية يارب
ما ننحرم من تواصلك العطر
دمت لنا سالماً
تحياتي
دمعه حزن


يا هلا بأبو نوره
الشكر لك اخوي على المرور العطر
تسلم يمناك على التعليق والدعاء الطيب
الله يعطيك ألف صحة وعافية يارب
ما ننحرم منك

تحياتي
دمعه حزن

----------


## دمعه حزن

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

نواصل معكم مع الاصدارات لهذا العام

الاصدار السابع عشر

للرادود الحسيني باسم الكربلائي

||:: دمــــــــــــــــــع ونـــــــــــــــــــوح::||

اخليكم تستمعوا للشريط وتحكموا عليه الحين

ميعادك صار

الرأس المقطوع

الشيب الخضيب

حضر بالطف

علي جدك

هاي امي 

نوح و دمع

تحياتي
دمعه حزن

----------


## القلب المرح

مشكورة دمعة الشريط  جدا جميل 
ولا احرمنا الله من عطاياك الطيبه
ودمتي على حب اهل البيت عليهم السلام
ويعطيك ربي كل ماتتمنيه من مولاة وزياة الايمان والاحسان  بحب اهل البيت
وتحياتي لك

----------


## دمعه حزن

أهلاً بالقلب المرح من جديد

ألف ألف ألف شكر لك على التواصل العطر

تسلم على التعقيب والدعاء الطيب والرااااااائع

الله يعطيك مليون ألف صحة وعافية ياااارب

دمت على حب اهل بيت النبوة (ع)

ما ننحرم من تواصلك الكريم

موفق لكل خير

تحياتي
دمعه حزن

----------


## دمعه حزن

[align=center][glow=FFFFFF]*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

نتابع مع اصدارات الرواديد لعام 1426 هـ

الاصدار الثامن عشر

للرداود الحسيني مصطفي نــــــائب 

||:: ضــريــــــــــح الحسيــــــــــــــــــن::||

وهو الشريط الجديد .. 

تم التسجيل .. في استوديو شريف - لندن ..

هندسة واخراج المهندس ..احمد شريف ..




واليــــــكم مقــــــاطع الشريـــط .. 

ضـريــح الحسيــــن

قابلت الشمـع

كربــلاء

أم الرضيـــــع

الله

نــور عـيـنـــي

والله والله

يــا حسيـــــن


تحياتي
دمعه حزن*[/glow][/align]

----------


## My tears

جزاكِ الله خيراً خيه دمعة حزن .. 

عـ الجهد المبذول .. وربي يخليكِ .. 

ننتظر الجديد .. 

مع خالص تحياتي .. أختكم .. My tears ..

----------


## القلب المرح

مشكورة وماقصرتي وجاء الشريط في وقته من زمان ابحث عنه في النت
ومشكورة اختي وماتقصري على هالجهد المبذول وجعلك الله من المحبين الدائمين لاهل البيت ومن مواليهم عليهم السلام
ولا احرمك الله من نعيم الجنه
وموفقه اختي على كل خير 
وتحياتي..

----------


## دمعه حزن

أهلاً بالأخت My tears

تشكري على المرور الكريم

وتسلمي على التعقيب والدعاء الطيب

الله يعطيك الف صحة وعافية يااارب

ما ننحرم من حضورك البهي

دمتي لنا سالمة

تحياتي
دمعه حزن



يا هلا بالأخ القلب المرح

ألف شكر لك اخوي على التواصل البهي

حاضرين للطيبين .. ولو احنا بالخدمة اخوي

يسلموووا على التعقيب والدعاء الرائع

الله يعطيك ألف صحة وعافية يارب

ما ننحرم من إطلالتك العطره

دمت بحفظ الله ورعايته

موفق لكل خير

تحياتي
دمعه حزن

----------


## sweet girl

اشكركم كلكم على مجهودكم
 وانا احب اسمع هالأخبار 

تسلموا  طبعا الشكر اكتر لصاحبة الفكره

----------


## دمعه حزن

أهلاً sweet girl ..

الشكر لك على الزيارة الكريمة

تسلم يمناك على التعقيب الطيب 

الله يعطيك الف صحة وعافية ياااارب

دمتي على حب العترة الطاهرة

ما ننحرم منك

تحياتي
دمعه حزن

----------

